# Wago 750-841 parametrieren



## solosi (15 November 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin echt blutiger Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet, habe also wirklich fast keine Ahnung.. Möchte meine Wago 750-841 über den Ethernetanschluss des Controllers an meinen PC anschließen. Wenn ich das tue, leuchten die LEDs Link und MS grün und NS fängt an zu blinken.

Habe das Programm Ethernet Settings Version 5.1.2 auf meinem Pc installiert. Nun möchte ich mit diesem Programm Zugriff auf meinen Controler erhalten. Wenn ich auf identifizieren klicke kommt aber immer die Fehlermeldung: "Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Gerät hergestellt werden". Was mache ich falsch?  

Was muss ich denn unter Einstellungen->Kommunikation für eine IP-Adresse angeben?

Schonmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe für einen blutigen Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet.


----------



## KLM (15 November 2015)

Moin,
Schnellstartanleitung zum Starterkit 750-880 sollte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## solosi (15 November 2015)

Hilft mir leider nicht wirklich weiter.. Irgendwie erkennt das Programm Wago Ethernet Settings meinen Controller nicht.. Weißt auch nicht an was das liegt. 
Ein Standard-Patch-Kabel ist doch in Ordnung, um den Controller direkt am Laptop anzuschließen oder?


----------



## KLM (15 November 2015)

Moin,
ja, wenn Du breits eine IP-Adresse eingestellt hast, kannst Du mit einem Patch-Kabel arbeiten. Dann solltest Du den Controller auch anpingen können. Bitte Prüfen! Solltest Du noch keine IP-Adresse eingestellt haben oder diese nicht kennen (davon gehe ich bei diesem alten Teil aus) wirst Du um ein Service-Kabel (z.B. 750-923) nicht herum kommen. Boot-P, also vergabe einer statischen IP-Adresse basierend auf der MAC-Adresse, wird sicherlich nicht gehen, da bei dem Controller wahrscheinlich bereits eine statische IP eingestellt ist.
Wenn eine statische IP-Adresse eingestellt ist, die Du nicht kennst und Du darüberhinaus kein Service-Kabel hast, kannst Du versuchen die IP-Adresse mit dem WagoUpload Tool (kostenlos auf der Homepage) zu ermitteln. Das könnte sich aber in die Länge ziehen, wenn ein Adressereich außerhalb der Standardbereiche, wie z.B. 192.168.1.xxx, eingestellt ist. 

Anm.: Aktuelle Version von Ethernet Settings findest Du auf der Homepage über das Suchfeld.


----------



## solosi (15 November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Also ich kenne die IP-Adresse nicht. Ich habe ein Servicekabel, das ich per USB an meinen Laptop anschließen kann. Leider passiert nichts, ich kann mit den Wago Ethernetsettings nicht auf den Controller zugreifen. 

Wenn ich in den Programm Ethernet Settings auf Einstellungen gehe, kann ich ja auswählen ob ich die Verbindung mit Ethernet oder Seriell haben will. Wenn ich allerdings seriell auswähle, kann ich nicht auf USB umstellen, das Feld für die Möglichkeiten ist nur weiß und man kann nichts einstellen..


----------



## KLM (15 November 2015)

Dann hast Du entweder das Service-Kabel angesteckt nachdem Du Ethernet Settings gestartet hast oder der Treiber für das Kabel ist nicht installiert. Sollte das Kabel also nach einem Neustart der Software nicht verfügbar sein, dann lad Dir den Treiber von der Homepage oder installier Dir einfach die akteuelle Version von Ethernet Setting und wähle bei der installation den Treiber mit an.


----------



## solosi (15 November 2015)

Die aktuelle Version müsste doch 5.1.2 sein oder? Die habe ich installiert.. Treiber ist auch erfolgreich installiert.. Er zeigt mir aber in der Auswahlleiste nicht den richtigen USB Port von meinem Controller an.. Kann ich sonst noch was machen? Oder muss ich jetzt davon ausgehen das der Controller defekt ist? LEDs leuchten ja soweit alle wie sie sollen..


----------



## solosi (15 November 2015)

Sorry meine die Version 6.4.1


----------



## solosi (15 November 2015)

Wo finde ich denn den Treiber? Kann es sein das es den nicht mehr gibt unter www.wago.de?


----------



## KLM (15 November 2015)

Wenn Du auf der Homepage im Suchfeld "Treiber Service Kabel" eingibst, kommst Du zum passenden Link. Ob der Treiber (richtig) installiert ist, siehst Du im Windows Geräte Manager. Aber installier den aktuellen einfach drüber und starte Eth. Settings neu. Wenn das Kabel gesteckt ist und der Treiber sauber installiert ist, bekommst Du das Kabel in den Kommunikationseinstellungen unter serieller Verbindung auch zur Auswahl angezeigt.


----------



## KLM (15 November 2015)

Anm.: Du bewegst Dich noch in den Kommunikationseinstellungen, das hat mit dem Controller ersteinmal noch gar nichts zu tun. Eine Aussage dazu, ob der Controller defekt ist, ist an dieser Stelle noch garnicht möglich.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (15 November 2015)

Meine Zeit mit dem Service Kabel ist schon etwas her. Aber wird da nicht ein Com Port Simuliert ? Den musst du dann bei dir einstellen. Alternativ wäre auch möglich das mal jemand per Teamviewer bei dir drauf schaut.


----------



## KLM (15 November 2015)

Ja, bei der Kommunikationseinstellung in CODESYS hast Du recht, da musst Du den richtigen COM-Port einstellen, aber in Ethernet Settings muss nur das Servicekabel gewählt werden, der Port ist dann schon richtig hinterlegt.


----------



## solosi (15 November 2015)

So erstmal vielen lieben Dank für all die Antworten und Lösungsvorschläge. Schlussendlich weiß ich ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht, an was es denn jetzt genau lag. Aber nach einigen Installationen sowie Deinstallationen der Treiber und des Programms Ethernet Settings geht jetzt alles auf einmal einwandfrei. 

Ich werde sicher in nächster Zeit noch weitere Fragen haben 

Will mit der 750-841 eigentlich auch nix weiteres machen als das ich auf diese verschiedene Busklemmen stecke und sie als dezentrale Peripherie nutze, d. h. nur meine Sensoren und Aktoren an den Busklemmen anschließen.
Gesteuert wird das ganze später mal mit einer S7-300.


----------



## solosi (15 November 2015)

Gleich nochmal ne Frage.. Ich möchte ja die Wago 750-841 nur dazu nutzen, meine Ein- und Ausgänge auf die Busklemmen zu legen, die Steuerung meiner Anlage selber übernimmt eine S7-300.

Brauche ich jetzt zusätzlich noch eine andere Software um die Wago zu programmieren? Oder kann ich das irgendwie anders festlegen, wie gesagt, programmieren selber muss ich die Wago ja eigentlich nicht, oder?


----------



## solosi (16 November 2015)

Kann mir noch einer helfen?


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (16 November 2015)

Hallo solosi,

wenn du Wago-Seitig nichts programmieren möchtest, empfehle ich dir folgende Anwendungshinweise:

*A101405 - S7 Modbus Baustein für Kommunikation mit PN CPU 300 & 400:*
http://www.wago.de/downloadappnote....oteDownload&q=2557636393290723199&b=0&lang=de

*A101406 - S7 Modbus Baustein für Kommunikation mit PN CPU 1200 & 1500:*
http://www.wago.de/downloadappnote....noteDownload&q=542328957930584154&b=0&lang=de

Damit hast du per Modbus direkten Zugriff auf die IO's. Die Modbus Register findest du im Handbuch des Controllers.
Alternativ wäre auch die WagoLibDB.lib eine Option. Diese müsste allerdings in der CoDeSys verwendet werden.

Grundsätzlich wäre aber zu überdenken, ob der 750-841 für diese Applikation der Richtige ist.
Ein Profinet/Profibus-Koppler wäre sicherlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## solosi (16 November 2015)

Hallo Support von Wago,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Leider führen die beide Links zu einer Seite, die zu einem Download führt, dieser Download erhält allerdings nur einen leeren Ordner..


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (16 November 2015)

Hallo solosi,

dort scheint es tatsächlich derzeit ein Problem zu geben. Ich werde mich umgehend darum kümmern.
Gerne kannst du zwischenzeitlich eine Mail mit Bezug auf diesen Thread an support@wago.com schreiben, damit ich dir die Anwendungshinweise zukommen lassen kann.


----------

